# Shuffling Feet a Sign of Early Labor?



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a doe that is due literally any minute. Unfortunately though I don't have an exact due date. Her sides are sunken in, ligs are mushy, she lost her mucus plug Thursday night, she's gotten puffier since then and her bag is big (but not shiny/tight). All afternoon she's just acted off, and for the last few hours she's been standing in the shed, with her head low and pressed against the wall shuffling her feet. But when I get too close she walks off (which isn't like her either). I went in and checked her for dilation/anything suspicious yesterday but she was still only dilated a finger. 

Does this sound like maybe early labor? I've been waiting for her to go into labor FOREVER!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe. Maybe not. All you can do is keep an eye on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be pre-labor, but it is truly hard to say. 

It could be too, her kids are pushing on her internal organs making her uncomfortable.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Shayna Meyer said:


> I have a doe that is due literally any minute. Unfortunately though I don't have an exact due date. Her sides are sunken in, ligs are mushy, she lost her mucus plug Thursday night, she's gotten puffier since then and her bag is big (but not shiny/tight). All afternoon she's just acted off, and for the last few hours she's been standing in the shed, with her head low and pressed against the wall shuffling her feet. But when I get too close she walks off (which isn't like her either). I went in and checked her for dilation/anything suspicious yesterday but she was still only dilated a finger.
> 
> Does this sound like maybe early labor? I've been waiting for her to go into labor FOREVER!


The pain is real! Honestly though, I don't think much of anything until my girls begin to contract these days. Too many unclear signs... now if she starts arching her back ever so slightly, you're probably in luck!


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

She's been driving me nuts for weeks! Yesterday I saw two *noticeable* contractions...but at two very different times of the day. Not having a due date may just drive me insane! lol


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Shayna Meyer said:


> She's been driving me nuts for weeks! Yesterday I saw two *noticeable* contractions...but at two very different times of the day. Not having a due date may just drive me insane! lol


I watched a particular FF for two months once! XD As for the contractions, were they just after she stood up?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

At this stage pretty much EVERYTHING is a sign on labor.  Well, at least in our minds it is. I have a Nigerian due in less than 2 weeks and I'm already shadowing her an analyzing every move and noise and position. 

They have us firmly in hoof and they know it!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> At this stage pretty much EVERYTHING is a sign on labor.  Well, at least in our minds it is. I have a Nigerian due in less than 2 weeks and I'm already shadowing her an analyzing every move and noise and position.
> 
> They have us firmly in hoof and they know it!


Don't they just? I'm sure my girls think I'm bored and don't have anything better to be doing in the middle of the night than going out at 4am and staying out until 5am because someone arched their tail...


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

TooManyBoers said:


> I watched a particular FF for two months once! XD As for the contractions, were they just after she stood up?


Well now that you ask, I'm actually not sure? What would that mean? She's otherwise acting completely normal today. And it's driving me nuts. Lol


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Shayna Meyer said:


> Well now that you ask, I'm actually not sure? What would that mean? She's otherwise acting completely normal today. And it's driving me nuts. Lol


XD mine tend to do really exaggerated back arches when they stand up as a stretch as opposed to an "in labour" sort of thing


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing?


She delivered twin girls on Wednesday! One solid brown and the other appears as though her front half is dipped in brown. They're adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! Photos??????


----------



## Shayna Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Huzzah! Photos??????


Here they are!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh. SO cute and new and hunchy!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Coxgoatfarm (Aug 14, 2018)

Cute!


----------

